# dossier distant sur une debian qui s'affiche mal



## troudball (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je fait une synchro d'un dossier de mon mac sur une debian (via rsync)
la synchro se fait très bien, le log est OK. 
J'ai créé un partage samba sur le dossier de Backup (sur le debian) que je monte sur le desktop de mon Mac automatiquement (de manière à pouvoir le consulter en tant réel).
Le problème est que je me suis rendu compte que (par exemple) si le dossier original sur le mac fait 6 Gb, sur le dossier de Backup (monté sur le Desktop du mac), il n'en fait que 4,2 Gb et quand j'explore le dossier, je me suis rendu compte que tous les noms de dossiers et/ou fichiers dans lesquels il y a des accents ne sont pas pris en compte et n'apparaissent pas ?!?! ou du moins le mac ne les considère pas.
Je répète, la synchro fonctionne, pour preuve, si je fait un "du -sh" dans le dossier sur le serveur debian, je vois effectivement qu'il y a bien les 6Gb du dossier d'origine et du reste je vois bien l'intégralité des fichiers. Le pire, c'est que quand j'ouvre le dossier sur un winprout, là je vois bien les 6Gb et tous les fichiers avec les accents ?!?!

Que puis-je oujouter si ce n'est que (sur le mac) quand j'ouvre le dossier distant ou se trouve des fichiers avec accents, j'ai l'impression que durant 1 quart de milliseconde, les fichiers avec accents sont affichés puis disparaisse...

Qui peut m'aider?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Yggdrasill (2 Octobre 2007)

Un ssh sur la machine distante, un ls -lah et ensuite ? est-ce que tu vois bien tout tes fichiers ?
Cela sens un bug de charset ca.
pour le passage des 6Go -> 4,2Go n'as tu pas utilisé un rsync -a ou -z ? (compression)


----------



## troudball (4 Octobre 2007)

salut Yggdrasill,
oui ls -al me fait voir tous les fichiers sur la machine distante... et puis effectivement mes options rsync sont -arvtgo, juste au passage, si j'enlève l'option -a, il me refera tous le backup? (j'utilise aussi l'option --backup --backup-dir)
Ensuite du parles de  bug de charset et je la pense un peu comme toi, il y a en plus le fait qu'en mode graphique (sur le mac), quand j'ouvre le dossier distant, les fichiers avec accents clignote un quart de millième de seconde avant de disparaitre. La question est donc : y a-t-il un moyen de résoudre ce problème? Je ne pense pas etre le premier à renconotrer ce problème quand meme 
Merci d'avance pour l'aide


----------



## troudball (4 Octobre 2007)

je demanderai en plus : comment passer en UTF8 au lieu de liso-8859-1?


----------



## troudball (5 Octobre 2007)

Bon, je reviens à la charge, pour le charset, j'ai ouvert une discution spécifique : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4427696#post4427696

Quant au passage de 6Gb à 4,8Gb (cf premier et 2ème message), j'ai quelques doutes que cela provienne de mes options rsync car avec un "du -sh" sur le dossier sur la machine distante, je retrouve bien les 6Gb du dossier local (du mac)...
d'un autre coté, c'est étrange, je ne vois pas pourquoi cette histoire de charset aurait une influence sur la visualisation de la dimension d'nu dossier... pourtant les 2 choses semblent liées...

c'est possible?


----------



## troudball (5 Octobre 2007)

bon, je reprends le problème :
j'ai fait des tests du genre copier/coller un fichier ayant un nom avec des accents sur le dossier distant en mode graphique directement à partir du mac : çà marche et je peux visionner le fichier... meme avec ses accents. Du coté de la Debian, ls -al sur le dossier en question me fait voir tous les fichiers y compris celui que je venais de copier/coller qui plus  était un fichier déjà présent dans ce meme dossier, je m'explique :
j'ai copier/coller à partir du mac un fichier qui était déjà présent dans le dossier distant : résultat sur le mac le fichier a été dupliqué, il y a 2 fichiers qui le meme nom (et oui, c'est bizarre), c'est en tout cas ce que me montre un "du -sh" sur le dossier en question. C'est à m'y rien comprendre... :rateau:


SVP aidez-moi :love:


----------



## troudball (8 Octobre 2007)

un petit up ? :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Octobre 2007)

C'est dla faute du Samba ! 
Faut mettre du NFS a la place !
Samba c'est le mal( c'est microsoft en plus )

Trève de conneries, je ne sais pas, plus tout a fait sur de comprendre le probleme :mouais:


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2007)

Bin oui, en effet, c'est pas forc&#233;ment tr&#232;s clair. Faudrait regrouper avec le fil de "mon" forum.

Mais, quand m&#234;me, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s charitable de conseiller NFS ...


----------



## troudball (10 Octobre 2007)

hmmm, çà ne fait pas avancer tellement mon sschmilblick... Mais je suis le seul qui ait rencontré ce problème? je ne pense pas etre le seul à utiliser des partages samba avec un Mac quand meme 

NFS, je ne connais pas du tout mais je ne suis pas contre si çà me permet de résoudre mon problème, avez-vous quelques tutos sous la main qui me permettrait de le mettre en place?


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2007)

NFS est une solution qui a longtemps ressembl&#233; &#224; de l'emmental, au niveau s&#233;curit&#233; 
Normalement, tu devrais pouvoir la faire fonctionner ais&#233;ment car elle est pr&#233;sente tant sur les Macs que sur Linux.
Cela dit, pour l'instant, tu n'as pas r&#233;pondu &#224; la question que je t'avais pos&#233;e dans _l'autre fil_.


----------



## Rosell (5 Janvier 2008)

Je rencontre le même problème avec mes sauvegardes rsync sur un NAS formaté en EXT3 et monté en afp.
Lorsque je parcours ce dossier de backup, les dossiers apparaissent mais pas les fichiers!!!

Je me suis rendu compte que rsync créait des dossiers invisibles .AppleDouble sur mon volume distant et que ces dossiers empêchaient le bon affichage de mes Backup.

Pour l'instant, je n'est pas trouvé de solution à ce problème d'affichage.
L'essentiel est que toutes mes sauvegardes soient complètes.

Pour récupérer un document, un accès en ftp et le tour est joué!!!!

En espérant t'avoir rendu service.


PS:
Rsync semble me poser problème sur certains fichiers lors de mes sauvegardes en afp sur volume en EXT3.

Je rencontre souvent cela:

```
chown "/Volumes/eric/BACKUP/backup_iBook/Library/Preferences/NeoOffice-2.x/user/database/biblio.odb" failed: Operation not supported
```

et plus génant, mes sauvegardes butent sur certains fichiers:

```
Library/Widgets/Airport Radar.wdgt/AppleClasses/AppleScrollArea.js
```
Et là, c'est le gel, la sauvegarde plante sur ce fichier.

Les sauvegarde sur dique Firewire ont encore de beaux jours devant elle...


----------



## Rosell (6 Janvier 2008)

Rosell a dit:


> Je rencontre le même problème avec mes sauvegardes rsync sur un NAS formaté en EXT3 et monté en afp.


Pardon pour cette erreur mais mon NAS est formaté en XFS!!!!  



> PS:
> Rsync semble me poser problème sur certains fichiers lors de mes sauvegardes en afp sur volume en EXT3.
> 
> Je rencontre souvent cela:
> ...



Ces deux problèmes sont bien réels mais le NAS est toujours en XFS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2008)

A une époque j'avais eu qqs soucis avec l'encodage des caractères,
pour les résoudre j'avais renseigner 3 syntaxes dans la partie [global] du fichier smb.conf :

dos charset= 850
unix charset= UTF8
display charset= ISO-8859-15

-------

Explication des syntaxes :
http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html


##dos charset (G)
DOS SMB clients assume the server has the same charset as they do. This option specifies which charset Samba should talk to DOS clients.
The default depends on which charsets you have installed. Samba tries to use charset 850 but falls back to ASCII in case it is not available. Run testparm(1) to check the default on your system.
No default


##display charset (G)
Specifies the charset that samba will use to print messages to stdout and stderr. The default value is "LOCALE", which means automatically set, depending on the current locale. The value should generally be the same as the value of the parameter unix charset.
Default: display charset = "LOCALE" or "ASCII" (depending on the system)
Example: display charset = UTF8


##unix charset (G)
Specifies the charset the unix machine Samba runs on uses. Samba needs to know this in order to be able to convert text to the charsets other SMB clients use.
This is also the charset Samba will use when specifying arguments to scripts that it invokes.
Default: unix charset = UTF8
Example: unix charset = ASCII

-------

Pour définir l'encodage de caractère sur Debian (je parle de l'os pas de samba) :
sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales

si le package n'est pas installé (ce qui serait fort étonnant) :
sudo aptitiude install locales

je ne sais pas quelle version de Debian tu utilises mais depuis la version 4.x (Etch) l'encodage par défaut est UTF-8.
http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/release-notes/ch-whats-new.fr.html

++


----------



## Rosell (6 Janvier 2008)

Je suppose que ces réglages sont à effectuer sur le système du NAS (un LaCie EDmini).

Le souci s'est que je ne sais pas comment y accéder.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2008)

Aucune idée, les seuls NAS que je connais sont ceux que je mets en place via FreeNAS.
Mais sans doute il doit y avoir une interface d'administration accessible en http(s).
Je ne peux pas t'aider plus que ça ...

Bon courage.


----------

